# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) تحديثات :  15-08-13 : Jini Box v1.10 Independence Update - Just Got Hotter Than The Hottest

## mohamed73

*15-08-13 : Jini Box v1.10 Independence Update - Just Got Hotter Than The Hottest*      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *Jini-Box v1.10 Update Released (15th August 2013)*    *UNI*: Mobile Phone Pinouts Tool Update*MTK*: Fixed MT6575 Bug*MTK*: Added New CPU MT6589 Support*SPD*: New CPU 6531A Support Added*SPD*: Add New CPU 8810 & 6820*SPD*: Read Info Supported for CPU 8810 & 6820*SPD*: Read Flash Added for CPU 8810 & 6820*SPD*: Modify Some Read Flash Bug*CoolSand/RDA*: Added New CPU Mode Support        *HAPPY INDEPENDENCAY DAY TO ALL INDIAN'S*  
Setup is ready to download in support area: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   More & more updates soon... *Jini Box Team*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

